# fish poop



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

does anyone know what the uses of pure fish poop are,or can be uses for????*w2


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

plant food


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

fertilizer


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

snail food


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

ehat does all wean bob


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

is it for sale anywere


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

freshwater tom said:


> What does all mean bob


Snails eat fish poop.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Often it is part of a mixture sold to people as plant food, or you can use it around the house or in the garden. Were you looking for a commercial venture using your fish poop? In that case you would probably either need to dry it out or find some way to bottle it with something that would keep it from popping the top over time. Drying is probably easier. Then you could just seal the bag and think of a catchy name having to do with compost or something. Ebay is probably easiest.


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

i learned the hardway with bottling it


----------



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

lol. you'd need a LOT of fish poop


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

i have over 400 fish i have enough!!!!!!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

i also clean about 20 of mf friends tanks!!!!!:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

let us know how the business goes-


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I water all my house plants when i do water changes, the plants love it. Making a business out of it sound a bit harder, interesting though.


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

i have it ready to use in a spray bottle as strong as you want it!! For root dipping when transfering, and cloning! AS STRONG AS YOU WANT IT, PURE OIL


----------



## cocovi (Nov 22, 2010)

Just seal the bag and think of a catchy name having to do with compost or something .

victory motorcars | lop Seo khoa 2 | lớp Seo khóa 2


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

(Tomz fishy shhhh) for all your plants needs.


----------

